# Larger tank mates for Celestial Pearl Danios?



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

none. CPDs are tiny, and quite timid. unless you are dying to see them become an expensive snack - I wouldn't put any large fish with them


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Yeah, Angels and Discus at full size would definitely eat CPDs, no way around it.
You *might* be able to get away with a pair of Gourami (I say maybe because I personally haven't kept them together). A maybe as well for Rams. Pretty much only centerpiece-ish fish that I can think of that might work.
There are show quality exotic Guppies (Moscow, Double Sword, etc) that look really nice, not so much regarded as centerpiece, but with CPDs small size, you don't have too many options that I know of.


----------



## PlantedRookie (Mar 4, 2012)

CPD are smaller than you are thinking. Closer to three quarters of an inch. Besides the obvious them becoming food factor you also have to consider their shyness. Get something of the size you are considering and I doubt you ever see them, one way or another.


----------



## Entz (Mar 19, 2015)

Rummy nose tetra were enough to make my CPDs hide. Added a DG later and I am not even sure how they are eating. I am actually setting up a separate tank for mine as I feel bad.


----------



## MJB13 (Jun 30, 2015)

Maybe I'll just set them up in their own species tank in my 10 or 29, or a riparium in my 38.


----------



## Veritas (Aug 9, 2013)

MJB13 said:


> Maybe I'll just set them up in their own species tank in my 10 or 29, or a riparium in my 38.


Not a bad idea. They do GREAT with similar sized nano fish as well though if you wanted to go that route, mine do great with the fish listed in my tank journal.


----------



## BrynnaCC (Jan 5, 2014)

My CPDs do well with my honey gourami in a heavily planted tank. They don't seem to care about him at all, and I see them out and about all the time.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Otos are shoaling fish and should be kept in groups of 6 or more.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

For what it's worth I have my group of 14 CPDs in a small community tank with Corydoras, Dwarf Chain Loaches and some Moscow Guppies. Mine are not timid at all. They do have lots of plants to hide in, but they only use it as their "home" (not a place the Must be in to feel safe) and they feel perfectly comfortable being out in the open with the other fish, even picking at pellets on the substrate with the other bottom feeders.

So I mean you can house them with other fish just fine, as long as the other fish are peaceful and don't get big enough to eat them (which angels and discus would do)


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

I have never seen a CPD larger than an inch. They usually stay at more like 3/4" long. Very, very tiny fish.


----------



## MJB13 (Jun 30, 2015)

Veritas said:


> Not a bad idea. They do GREAT with similar sized nano fish as well though if you wanted to go that route, mine do great with the fish listed in my tank journal.


Nice list - I love the Dwarf Gouramis, the blue and red kind...I'll just PRETEND the are Discus! 



AquaAurora said:


> Otos are shoaling fish and should be kept in groups of 6 or more.


Thanks, great excuse to go pick up some new fish! I'll get 6 more tonight.


----------

